# highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Budget 2000 €
momentan sieht es so aus :
Mobo: Asus z78 pro
Core: Intel Core I7 4770k
Graka: Geforce Gtx Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1600  8gb
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power 10 650 w
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4 black
Cpu Lüfter: Thermalright Silver arrow special edition
Laufwerk: LG GH-24ns
Festplatte: Seagate 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003  1 tb
SSD: Samsung 840 series 250 gb
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar essence stx
TV: Elgato Sat Free
Mic: Zalman ZM wird getauscht durch Samson Go mic
Headphones: Dt990Pro,DT880

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
2000 €
2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Nein
3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
Nein
4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eingenbau oder wunsch zusammenbau vom händler
5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
ja 1920x1080 full hd
6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
BF3,D3,WG2, künftige full hd games
7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
wenns geht
8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
wüsste ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Makalar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Bitte mal ausfüllen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Makalar schrieb:


> Bitte mal ausfüllen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


 
hab das mal im startpost reingehaun, oder soll ich das in den anderen thread?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Rein vom zocken ist der 4770 nicht nötig wie sich auch eher die GTX 780 nicht lohnt. Beim NT würde beim E9 auch das 480W Modell reichen. Das Board ist schon übertrieben und eine Soundkarte bräuchte man nicht zwingend. Dazu müsste man wissen was daran angeschlossen werden soll. Beim Kühler könnte auch der EKL Brocken 2 reichen. Den Unterschied zwischen Pro und normaler SSG würde man quasi nicht merken.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

für was ist der 4770 gut? videobearbeitung? brauchs für zocken + musik
welches board ist denn gut?
brocken 2 ist momentan nicht lieferbar, da wo ich bestellen möchte


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Moin Suki 

Ist ne klasse Zusammenstellung 

Reichen tut der 4670K locker, aber........wenn Du die Kohle hast, gönne dir ruhig den i7. Dann wirst Du dir nie vorwerfen müssen, "hätte ich mal damals" 

Ebenso die 780. Nimm besser einer GTX770 und steck die gesparte Kohle in die Dynaudio 

Festplatte würde ich die WD nehmen.

Bau selbst zusammen . Liebevoller und sorgfältiger macht das kein Shop 

Netzteil reicht natürlich das E9 dicke, aber, ebenso wie bei der CPU, wenn Du die Kohle hast/das Budget es erlaubt, nimm die Oberklasse 

Lediglich bei der SSD überwiegt bei mir ratio : Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und beim Mobo : Maximal angesagt wären Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC, Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP, Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H, ASUS Z87-Pro (90MB0DT0-M0EAY0), Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3, ASUS Z87-Plus (90MB0E00-M0EAY0), Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn Du sehr viel und gerne Musik hörst. gönne Dir eine Soundkarte und passende Abhören : 

ASUS Xonar U7, USB (90YB00AB-M0UC00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Produktvergleich beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition, 250 Ohm (481.793), beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro (490.970) | Geizhals Deutschland

Dynaudio DBM50

Dynaudio - All there is.

Um die Verwirrung zu komplettieren : 4670K + GTX770 + H87 + E9  + Basic + Dynaudio


----------



## Erok (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Hier mal ein High End Gamer-PC mit 500 GB SSD - GTX 770 - i5 4670 k für ca 1341 Euro :

Direktlink : Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Einzelne Komponenten :

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 500GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD500BW)
1 x Western Digital My Book Essential 1000GB, USB 3.0 (WDBACW0010HBK)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz mit Sichtfenster (VN300M1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Habe hier mal eine 500 GB SSD integriert, da Du Dir so keinen Kopf mehr machen musst, wohin Du das Spiel installierst, ob HDD oder SSD. 

Desweiteren wurde auf eine interne HDD verzichtet, somit kommt aus dem Gehäuse von der Festplatte keine Geräusche mehr. Dafür wurde eine  externe HDD mit dazu gepackt. So kannst Du die Game-Installer, Filme, Musik etc auch immer mitnehmen zu Kumpels etc, und die HDD muss nur angeschlossen werden, wenn man sie auch wirklich benötigt 

Jetzt ist noch die Frage mit dem Sound-Bereich zu klären. Was hast Du an Boxen oder Kopfhörern schon vorhanden ? Soll nur über Boxen gehört werden ? oder auch via Kopfhörer ?

Für normal alltäglichen Krach aus den Boxen reicht der Onboard-Sound. Solls auch hier wirklich in den hörbar besseren Bereich gehen, käme eine Asus Xonar Essence STX mit einem Beyerdynamic DT880 oder ein AKG 701 oder ein Philips Fidelio X1 und einem Zalman Mikrofon zum Beispiel in Frage. Damit spielst Du dann schon in der absoluten Champions-League mit 

Soundkarte 155 Euro : https://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-essence-stx-a398398.html

Mikrofon 6 Euro : https://geizhals.de/zalman-zm-mic1-mikrofon-a115709.html

Kopfhörer :

Beyerdynamic DT 880 227 Euro : https://geizhals.de/beyerdynamic-dt-880-edition-481-793-a114301.html

AKG 701 191 Euro : https://geizhals.de/akg-k-701-weiss-a165864.html

Philips Fidelio X1 186 Euro : https://geizhals.de/philips-fidelio-x1-schwarz-a829696.html

Welcher der vorgeschlagenen halboffnenen Kopfhörer für Dich am besten geeignet wäre, solltest Du am besten probe hören. Dies nimmt jeder für sich etwas anders wahr. Ich habe mich neulich für den DT 880 entschieden, da er für meine Ohren den besten Sound ablieferte, da ich gerne den Bass bei Metallica mit wucht auf den Ohren habe 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

externe wd festplatte mit 1 tb besser als ne interne 3.5?


----------



## Erok (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> externe wd festplatte mit 1 tb besser als ne interne 3.5?



Du hast halt den Vorteil, dass sie mobil ist, und nicht mit am Rechner hängt, wenn sie garnicht benötigt wird. Und Du kannst sie als Datensicherungs-Laufwerk verwenden.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Erok schrieb:


> Hier mal ein High End Gamer-PC mit 500 GB SSD - GTX 770 - i5 4670 k für ca 1341 Euro :
> 
> Direktlink : Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Also, zum zocken reicht ganz klar der 4570, ohne übertakten (und GTX760/770)

Wenn Du dir eine gute Soundkarte plus gute Kopfhörer/Boxen kaufst, wirst Du davon noch in 20 Jahren was haben 

Edit : Sieht sehr gut aus, das System


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

wenn ich jetzt wirklich ein system möchte das 4-5 jahre hält
wäre dann die kombi aus 780+4770 und e9 auch gut?
oder die kombi aus 4670+70 und e9?


----------



## Erok (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Der i7 wird genauso am Ende sein wie der i5. Genauso wirds Dir mit der GTX 780 gehen. Wenn die GTX 770 am Ende ist, reisst die GTX 780 auch nicht mehr wirklich was raus. 

Und welche Spiele-Anforderungen in 4 Jahren sein  werden, kann heute schlichtweg noch niemand sagen.

Jedenfalls ist es ein Trugschluss zu glauben, der i7 wäre fürs Gaming soviel besser oder langlebiger als ein i5. Das ist völlig Quatsch. Wenn auf der Packung Intel Gamers i5 4670 stehen würde und Intel Workstation i7 würdest Du nicht mal ansatzweise auf die Idee kommen, der i7 wäre die bessere Gamer-CPU, weil sie ist es einfach nicht 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Erok (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> Erok schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bei der externen fb lese ich das sie nich lang hält nich länger als 1 jahr...
> ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Beim Gehäuse würde ich ja eher das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 nehmen. Das Chaser wirkt einfach billig auch von der Farbwahl und das Window ist ein Witz besonders wenn die Hälfte davon eine Spätzlereibe ist


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

mir fehlt immernoch ein qualitativ hochwertiges board kann micht nicht entscheiden welches..


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Erok schrieb:


> Der i7 wird genauso am Ende sein wie der i5. Genauso wirds Dir mit der GTX 780 gehen. Wenn die GTX 770 am Ende ist, reisst die GTX 780 auch nicht mehr wirklich was raus.


 
Bei dem Budget würde ich aber trotzdem i7 und GTX 780 nehmen.
Einfach weil man es kann.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget würde ich aber trotzdem i7 und GTX 780 nehmen.
> Einfach weil man es kann.


 
und da sollen 480 watt reichen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> und da sollen 480 watt reichen?


 
Nimm lieber ein 450 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> mir fehlt immernoch ein qualitativ hochwertiges board kann micht nicht entscheiden welches..



Du kannst doch das Gigabyte nehmen, es sollte das bieten was man braucht und nicht an Gaming festmachen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> mir fehlt immernoch ein qualitativ hochwertiges board kann micht nicht entscheiden welches..


 
Qualitativ hochwertig sind sie alle.
Oder völlig mies zusammengeschustert... ist Ansichtssache. 
Neben Gigabyte kannst du auch Asus nehmen. Bei Asrock bin ich da nicht so sicher. Ich habe da schon kritische Stimmen wegen des Layouts gelesen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Asrock und gute Layouts ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Asrock und gute Layouts ?


 
Das versuche ich gerade zu ermitteln. 
Irgendwie recht mies, wenn ich mir das anschaue.
Wie können die Knallerbsen bei Asrock alle 16x Slots an die CPU anbinden und dann PCI Slots verbauen?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das versuche ich gerade zu ermitteln.


 
Manche reden sich die Teile auch schön .


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Ich habe mir das Gold von Asus schön gesoffen.


----------



## CKone (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Ich würde mich quantenslipstream anschließen bei einem Budget von 2000€ und da 700€ noch übrig sind nach dem bisherigen System würde ich auch zu einer GTX 780 greifen, denn die GTX 780 kann in 4-5 Jahren noch wesentlich höhere Einstellungen erlauben gegenüber der 770 man darf nicht vergessen das mit ein bißchen oc ( ~100Mhz (und da ist noch wesentlich mehr möglich)) die GTX 780 zu einer TITAN wird  

der Boost tut auch noch mal sein übriges das die GTX 780 relativ flott durch oc selbst schneller wird als die Titan mit Boost! (Der Boost der GTX 780 erlaubt höhere Taktraten und etwas mehr als die Leistung einer TITAN im Boost Modus wird halt auch noch in 4-5 Jahren ein großer Unterschied gegenüber einer GTX 770 ob mit oder ohne oc sein)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Man kann die GTX 780 auf Titan Niveau takten. Das sollte reichen, damit sie sich von der GTx 770 absetzen kann.
Und in zwei Jahren verkauft er die GTX 780 und holt sich eine GTX 880 oder 980.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Richtig weg mit der Kohle ist ja nicht der eigene Geldbeutel. In der Masse reicht das gewählte an Hardware, und wenn würde ich lieber etwas mehr in der Akustik versenken


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Akustik wird überbewertet.
Dann doch eher in Bildqualität.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Gold von Asus schön gesoffen.


 
Im Gegensatz zu den tiefschwarzen Asrock-Brettern, sehen die Asus-Teile richtig gut aus .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

Die gigabreit bretter haben auch ne nette farbgebung


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

hm gigabyte oder asus mainboard... ?
reicht 480 watt für i7 + 770/780?
u. festplatte lieber extern und wirklich ne 500 gb ssd?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

ShadowSuke schrieb:


> wenn ich zb battlefield 3 mit nem i7 4700k multith. bringt mir das vorteile oder wäre das dann gleich mit nem it 4670?



Im multiplayer liegen die vorteile beim i7. Im single player ists egal


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Du kannst auch das Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt kaufen, das Budget ist ja vorhanden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Ich würde zb 250GB SSD + interne PLatte nehmen, bei dem i7 ist der Nutzen derzeitig noch recht gering was die Kerne angeht. Die 480W werden reichen


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

bin mir aber immernoch nich sicher welche platte ich nehmen soll...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Du kannst quasi jeden Platte aus dem anderen Thread nehmen, nur jeder hat andere Erfahrungen gesammelt und Vorlieben. Da wäre es am einfachsten die Kandidaten auf einen Zettel zu schreiben und per Los auszuwählen


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

mir fehlt jetz halt noch das mobo und ne 1 tb platte


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

Die seagate 7200.14 1tb wäre meine empfehlung zur hdd. Beim mainboard würde ich entweder das gigabreit z87x d3h oder das asus z87 plus nehmen


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die seagate 7200.14 1tb wäre meine empfehlung zur hdd. Beim mainboard würde ich entweder das gigabreit z87x d3h oder das asus z87 plus nehmen



die hatte ich auch zuerst im auge aber höre immer wieder das sie zu laut wäre ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

ShadowSuke schrieb:


> die hatte ich auch zuerst im auge aber höre immer wieder das sie zu laut wäre ?



Es gibt kaum leisere als die 7200.14. Die 7200.12 waren lauter, vielleicht hast du da was durcheinandergebracht


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB, Festplatte


die soll gut sein ??? lese jedoch immer wieder das sie stark vibriert und lauter brummt


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

Genau


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Toshiba DT01ACA200 2 TB, Festplatte
die hatte ich auch noch im auge

aber woher willst du denn wissen das sie nich laut ist ? bzw nich nach 2 monaten kaputt geht?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> aber woher willst du denn wissen das sie nich laut ist ? bzw nich nach 2 monaten kaputt geht?


 
Er hat ne Glaskugel .


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

hab grad eine platte gefunden die soll leise sein und gut
Seagate ST1000NM0011 1 TB, Festplatte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ISt eher eine Serverplatte und so leise ist die nach den Werten auch nicht ( leise ja aber nix besonderes was den Kauf lohnt ). Die Toshiba nutze ich ja selbst al 1 TB Modell und meine Antworten hast du ja in dem Thread.
Ich habe keine Kugel sondern nutze den Kaffeesatz


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

brauch eine die auch bei spielen ruhig bleibt ...
was gescheites zu finden is echt hart


soll ich die einfach nehmen: 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1 TB (ST31000524AS) ? 
http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-SATA-Festplatten-3-5-Zoll--index/index/id/262/ laut chip bestenliste soll sie ja nich so laut sein wie andere
aber erfahrungen von mehr nutzern helfen eher xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Die 7200.12 ist veraltet. die 7200.14 ist neuer.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

dann soll ich einfach die auf platz 2 nehmen als 1 tb version und fertig? kost ja glaub unter 60 euro.. ob sies wert is..
oder macht das n leistungs unterschied ob ich 1 tb oder 2 nehme?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

2TB hat eben doppelt soviel Speicherplatz wie 1TB. 
Einen Unterschied in der Leistung gibt es da nicht.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ich denke am besten wäre eine wd caviar green
aber für spiele is der zugriff wahrscheinlich zu langsam
und die red ist nur für server?


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Hier haste mal meine Vorstellung: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2202568d7ad26834a20f7a3527d74d9712821683ee1ce


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> ich denke am besten wäre eine wd caviar green
> aber für spiele is der zugriff wahrscheinlich zu langsam
> und die red ist nur für server?


 
Oder gar keine HDD mehr einbauen. 
Kauf dir doch zwei SSD. Eine für das OS und eine für die Games.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier haste mal meine Vorstellung: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2202568d7ad26834a20f7a3527d74d9712821683ee1ce



du hast da auch ne seagate drin


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Was hast du gegen Seagate?


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

aber 500 ssd is richtig teuer dann komm ich nimmer mit den 2k hin


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Hab die auch hier bei mir drin, was isn dat Problem? ist schnell und ich hör nix von der, istn super Teil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> aber 500 ssd is richtig teuer dann komm ich nimmer mit den 2k hin


 
Kauf dir zwei 250er SSD.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ich brauche mindestens 600 gb tb für meine datn..^^
dann werd ich wohl doch lieber zur seagate greifen anstatt ne zweite 250 ssd

jetzt fehlt nur noch ein board


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Vergiss Daten. 

Zwei SSD im Rechner und den Rest über externe Datenträger machen.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Mit der Konfig von mir haste was richtig geiles, nur halt teuer zB Gehäuse, aber ist wohl das beste, welches hier je empfohlen wird.
2x 770 i chills, damit haste zB enorme Grafikpower und auf dem Mainboard kannste die Steckplätze seperat ansteuern und anpassen, also ists kein problem mit den bissl breiteren Kühler der Karte, die Grafikkarte ist mit Abstand die kühlste 770.
Hier haste mal ein review zu einer der Karten und bei der Zusammenstellung sind 2 solcher Biester drin, den Rest kannste dir selber ausmalen wieviel power das haben wird, kannste gut mit 3 Monis zocken oder in 3D.
Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra review - Article
Also die Karte ist ab Werk schon recht nah an der GTX 780 dran...

Hier mal was anderes  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96o4BK-AcUk
Do you have the guts to follow your gut?
You ll be a game changer.
Passt doch auch zu meiner Konfig


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ne beim besten willen das gehäuse is viel zu teuer ..

warum eigentlich G.Skill Sniper sind die besser als Corsair Vengeance LP's?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> warum eigentlich G.Skill Sniper sind die besser als Corsair Vengeance LP's?


 
Spielt keine Rolle, welchen Ram du nun nimmst.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> ne beim besten willen das gehäuse is viel zu teuer ..


 
ja, kannst auch das 230€ günstigere Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen und noch n paar 140mm lüfter einbauen (1x vorne, 2x oben)


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

weshalb? ist mein gehäuse etwa so "schlecht"?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> weshalb? ist mein gehäuse etwa so "schlecht"?


 
ich hab den überblick etwas verloren, um welches gehts?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ich hab den überblick etwas verloren, um welches gehts?


 
Wollte ich eben auch fragen.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Fractal Define R4
hätte aber auch noch im Angebot Bitfenix Raider

welcher davon ist leiser? (laut nem test der Raider)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> Fractal Define R4
> hätte aber auch noch im Angebot Bitfenix Raider
> 
> welcher davon ist leiser? (laut nem test der Raider)


 
auf das kommts mit 2 gtx 770 auch nicht mehr an. würde also das r2 nehmen oder, wenn du noch warten kannst, das deep silence 5


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Fractal design Define R4 ist ein super silent Gehäuse. Kauftip der PCGH übrigens.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Duvar schrieb:


> Fractal design Define R4 ist ein super silent Gehäuse. Kauftip der PCGH übrigens.


hab mir soundfiles angehört von verschiedenen gehäusen und finde wirklich das r4 auf v12 am angenehmsten


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> hab mir soundfiles angehört von verschiedenen gehäusen und finde wirklich das r4 auf v12 am angenehmsten


 
Ich habe das Teil vor zwei Wochen verbaut, bei 12V ist das deutlich hörbar, bei 7V jedoch ganz, ganz leise .


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Was ist bei 12 Volt nicht hörbar?


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist bei 12 Volt nicht hörbar?



ich glaub nich das es nen gehäuse gibt das bei 12v nich etwas lauter ist oder doch?!

willst du mich von dem r4 abbringen?XD


es fehlt jetz immernoch ein wichtiges teil das mainboard!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

ShadowSuke schrieb:


> es fehlt jetz immernoch ein wichtiges teil das mainboard!



Für die 2 gtx 770 würde ich eindeutig das gigabyte z87x oc nehmen


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

dude ich will keine double graka
das is mir etwas zu heftig


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Siehste das nicht in meiner Konfig?
Bei MF Zusammenstellungen musst du immer am Ende den Warenkorb löschen, sonst zeigt der immer die selbe Zusammenstellung an.
Das was dir in der Zusammenstellung nicht passt, kannste ja anpassen, wie zB Gehäuse.
Was willste denn nun für ne Grafikkarte?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> willst du mich von dem r4 abbringen?XD


 
Das R4 kannst Du wirklich bedenkenlos kaufen, damit machst Du nix verkehrt .


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b85d6265d83e7f666da91901475f67510f8f0c862f
Ca 200€ unter deinem Budget.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

für eine grafikkarte soll ich wirklich das OC board kaufen?


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Nein bei einer Karte nicht, nur welche Karte willste nun haben?
Bei einer Karte http://geizhals.de/asus-z87-plus-90mb0e00-m0eay0-a953931.html


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

780 oder 770 aber nur einmal reicht
was fürn board für 1 karte also?
asus oder gigabyte? (oder msi)?+


hat das board genug platz für 
1x PciE tv karte
1x soundkarte pcie
1x graka?


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Für Full HD und einem Monitor reicht eine GTX 770 locker.
Würde also dann so vorerst aussehen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208b1abebd9e1c31ae8562b4a6eea1646e4b8decb489
Also 1334€, nun könntest du weiteres hinzufügen wenn du magst.
Für guten sound musste schon paar Hundert € parat haben, deswegen habe ich keine Soundkarte hinzugefügt, denn die ist nur sinnvoll wenn weitere preisintensive Komponenten geholt werden.
Mir persönlich reicht ein günstiges Boxenset und gut ist^^


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

vlt gibts auch noch nen günstigeres board ?
sollte aber aufjeden fall genug platz haben für
1x PciE tv karte
1x soundkarte pcie
1x graka


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Kannst auch dieses holen MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (7821-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gibts aber net bei MF, kannst ja deine Zusammenstellung bei hardwareversand machen.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

mach ich bei alternate


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Die übrige Kohle kannst Du mir überweisen, wenn Du schon bei Alternate bestellst


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Glaub da ists zu teuer, am besten stell mal bei beiden dasselbe System zusammen und schau Preisunterschied an, oder am besten nimm Mindfactory auch hinzu, nur da gibts das MSI MB nicht, das rechnest du dann halt so einfach drauf.
Dieses Ram Kit hat übrigens sehr gut abgeschnitten beim PCGH Test http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...entX-DDR3-2400-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit_799771.html
Ist der aber net bissl hoch?


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

bei mf war ich eig immer zufrieden 
wie ist das bei artikeln die sie ohne liefertermin haben?
bestellen sie die dann?


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

In der Regel sind MF und HWV die günstigsten Anbieter und auch zu empfehlen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> aber die verbauen keine cpu lüfter (nur 20 € )


 
Dann baue den doch selber ein.
Sofern Dich der liebe Herrgott nicht mit zwei linken Händen gesegnet hat, ist das ein Kinderspiel .


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

woher weiß ich ob das gehäuse mit dem kühler kompatibel is etc?


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> woher weiß ich ob das gehäuse mit dem kühler kompatibel is etc?


 
Du guckst bei Kühlerhöhe und bei Gehäusebreite!


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

CPU-Kühler bis max. 170mm Höhe
kühler cpu: Abmessungen (BxHxT): 130x170x170mm 
als beispiel würde also passen


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Nach zehn Seiten sieht hier leider keiner mehr durch .
Also poste doch nochmal Case und Kühler .


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

steht ganz vorne xD
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Hm, das könnte enge werden, es wäre schade wenn der CPU-Kühler genau am Seitenteil anschlägt.
Einer von diesen wäre da wohl besser Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Hm, das könnte enge werden, es wäre schade wenn der CPU-Kühler genau am Seitenteil anschlägt.
> Einer von diesen wäre da wohl besser Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) | Geizhals Deutschland.


 
wie siehts aus mit der lautstärke vom be quiet?

contra:
-montage/Verschraubung der gleiche Horror wie beim Ninja3 von Skyte
-Finnen sehr scharf, Verletzungen bei kleinen Gehäusen bei der Kabel Verlegung fast unvermeidbar. 
gewicht und soll sehr groß sein

was ist mit dem guten https://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-a-bw-a830474.html  von der größe her?


vlt wäre etwas kleiner doch besser


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Von der Lautstärke her, wirst Du den kaum hören .

Sofern Du an den Händen nicht nur Daumen hast, dürfte das kein Problem sein.
Falls Du aber noch nie einen Schraubendreher in der Hand hattest, wird das schon problematischer .


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

welchen kühler haben denn die meisten leute so verbaut?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

K2 im R4 : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Den den sie brauchen. 

Was soll die Frage überhaupt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Wie wäre sonst der Brocken 2? Generell kann man den Kühler auch schon außerhalb verbauen


----------



## Makalar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> K2 im R4 : Screenshot by Lightshot


 
Angeber  

Edit: was ist denn das für eine SoKa?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Meistens wurde die dicke Berta empfohlen Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Dieses Teil ist zwar gut, aber ausgesprochen hässliich, dieses Teil würde ich in meinen PC nicht einbauen .


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

der ks2 sieht gut aus


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> der ks2 sieht gut aus


 
Der ist auch gut .


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Test: Alpenföhn K2 - Lautstärke - hardwaremax.net

hier mal lautstärke vergleich
macho liegt an 2. stelle

der macho würde auch passen?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> macho liegt an 2. stelle


 
Dann baue den mal ein .


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

zu schwer?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> zu schwer?


 
Nee, der wirkt einfach zu billig, auch wenn der gut kühlt .


----------



## Makalar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, der wirkt einfach zu billig, auch wenn der gut kühlt .


 
Wobei der Einbau auch nicht der aller Einfachste ist


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

wie der aussieht ist doch latte xD

ist der true spirit 140 auch ein gutes ding?


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, der wirkt einfach zu billig, auch wenn der gut kühlt .



Die Rev.A hat zumindestLüfter die einigermaßen nach was aussehen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Makalar schrieb:


> Wobei der Einbau auch nicht der aller Einfachste ist


 
Echt, dann hast Du aber zwei linke Griffel .


----------



## Makalar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Echt, dann hast Du aber zwei linke Griffel .


 
Jetzt zieh mich doch nicht an meinen Problemen auf  

Ich habe das Teil selber noch nie eingebaut, habe aber mal gehört, dass es durch diese komische Verschraubung schwerer sei als bei anderen Kühlern


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ist der true spirit 140 auch gut? von der montage her sind die ja alle blöd einzubaun

würd mich zwischen macho und dem true spirit entscheiden


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> ist der true spirit 140 auch gut? von der montage her sind die ja alle blöd einzubaun
> 
> würd mich zwischen macho und dem true spirit entscheiden


 
Du weißt schon das man die nicht vergleichen kann, oder?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Makalar schrieb:


> Ich habe das Teil selber noch nie eingebaut, habe aber mal gehört, dass es durch diese komische Verschraubung schwerer sei als bei anderen Kühlern


 
Nee, schwerer ist das nicht, nur sieht der eben völlig beknackt aus  und ist besch....... verarbeitet .


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ich hab mich entschieden für den true spirit hat eh die selben lüfter wie macho und is einfacher einzubaun glaub


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Der ist um einiges schlechter


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

sagt wer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Die Montage ist etwas fummelig beim Macho 02, aber so toll ist der nicht. 2 C° besser wie mein antiker Xigmatek Thors Hammer mit nur einem 120er Lüfter. Warum nicht den Brocken 2?


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> sagt wer


 Tests z.B. CB oder auch PCGH.


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

troll


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

ShadowSuke schrieb:


> troll



Was willst du uns nun damit sagen? Ich denke, monsjo weiss, wovon er spricht


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Was willst du uns nun damit sagen? Ich denke, monsjo weiss, wovon er spricht



 Danke! Und nochmal: Warum nicht den Brocken 2?


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

"google" hat zu viele antworten


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

 Kannst du auch mal Deutsch mit einem reden?


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

der macho ist wahrscheinlich zu groß so dass er irgendwas verdeckt..nicht?
wär schlimm wenn er pcie slot verdeckt..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

Der hr-02 verdeckt nix. Für heizwell würde ich aber zum ekl k2 oder silver arrow sb-e greifen


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der hr-02 verdeckt nix. Für heizwell würde ich aber zum ekl k2 oder silver arrow sb-e greifen


 
Würde ich auch sagen um "Heizwell" richtig zu OCen muss einer von den beiden her .


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

wollte den silver arrow nehmen der eine herr meinte der wäre so groß das es eng wird in meinem gehäuse


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Welches hast du den?


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

sagte ich bereits 3x xD das R4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Bei der Ausrichtung zur Rückwand wird quasi kein Slot verdeckt.


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> sagte ich bereits 3x xD das R4


 
So viel wir hier schrieben kann man schon den Überblick verlieren  

R4:23,2 cm, Silver Arrow:17,0 cm sollte passen


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

muss dabei absolut sicher sein das es passt und keine slots verdeckt


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> muss dabei absolut sicher sein das es passt


 
Ja, er passt Gibt es sonst noch was zu besprechen?


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ja mainboard fehlt noch xD


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> ja mainboard fehlt noch xD


 
ah, richtig: ASUS Z87-Plus (90MB0E00-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Für heizwell würde ich aber zum ekl k2 oder silver arrow sb-e greifen


 
Beide sind völlig übertrieben, ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland würde da völlig reichen


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Beide sind völlig übertrieben, ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland würde da völlig reichen


 
Wenn man über 4,2 kommen will sollte es schon ein Kühler in die Richtung des K2 sein.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Beide sind völlig übertrieben, ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland würde da völlig reichen


 
es geht doch noch um einen i5 4670k oder i7 4770k, nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Beide sind völlig übertrieben, ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland würde da völlig reichen



Wenn ich den nochmal empfehle stolpere ich über meinen Bart.
Das Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP sollte doch reichen


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ich den nochmal empfehle stolpere ich über meinen Bart.


 
Schlechte Erfahrungen? Und btw warum hast du dein geniales Bartbild nicht mehr?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*




der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> es geht doch noch um einen i5 4670k oder i7 4770k, nicht?


 
Richtig, nur leider werden solche Monsterkühler nix bringen, wenn zwischen Die und Headspreader solche 0815 WLP verwendet wird und auch noch die Spawas in der CPU hocken.
Da ist von vornherein das OC-Potential eingeschränkt.

Da bringen diese Riesenteile höchstens 2-3 Grad .

Naja, wer es braucht, kann es ruhig versuchen .


----------



## ShadowSuke (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

es fehlt trotzdem nur noch das board


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Schlechte Erfahrungen? Und btw warum hast du dein geniales Bartbild nicht mehr?


 
Nein, ich hatte den Kühler hier schon mehrfach angesprochen aber keine Resonanz. Wenn man mehrfach was erwähnt dann wächst halt der Bart

Stehe ich auf der Ignorierliste?


----------



## Monsjo (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nein, ich hatte den Kühler hier schon mehrfach angesprochen aber keine Resonanz. Wenn man mehrfach was erwähnt dann wächst halt der Bart
> 
> Stehe ich auf der Ignorierliste?



Ich wurde als Troll bezeichnet, kannst eig. noch glücklich sein .


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Hat wer Dr Bakterius heute gesehen?


----------



## Monsjo (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Achja, hier das MB:ASUS Z87-Plus (90MB0E00-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sieht zwar bescheiden aus, hat allerdings ein super UEFI .


----------



## Makalar (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Achja, hier das MB:ASUS Z87-Plus (90MB0E00-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Sieht zwar bescheiden aus, hat allerdings ein super UEFI .


 
Ach, im Notfall kann man es als Zahngold verwenden


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

mein dad hat davon die kleine version gekauft
aber da kann er seine tastatur und maus nur vorne am eingang benutzen weiß einer warum?
(hinten tut sich nix)


----------



## Makalar (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> mein dad hat davon die kleine version gekauft
> aber da kann er seine tastatur und maus nur vorne am eingang benutzen weiß einer warum?
> (hinten tut sich nix)


 
Wo hat er sie angeschlossen?


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

vorne an der front
hinten rührt sich die maus und die tastatur null


----------



## Makalar (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> vorne an der front
> hinten rührt sich die maus und die tastatur null


 
An welchen Anschluss?
USB/ PS 2?


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

hat sich erledigt nach win7 installation gings. der hat das selbe board


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

leute ? hab gesagt bekommen das die evga 770/780 spuelenfiepsen haben, dann hab ich diese hier empfohlen bekommen: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland soll leiser und kühlender sein...        findet ihr die besser? wird aber knapp im gehäuse

Board https://geizhals.de/asus-z87-pro-90m...0-a953929.html
Gehäuse Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ist alles kompatibel? beim gehäuse steht bis max 295mm (430mm ohne zweiten HDD-Käfig) die graka hat Abmessungen: 295x125mm •
verbaut werden eine hdd und eine ssd


was meint ihr zu groß für das gehäuse?


----------



## Monsjo (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Du kannst den HDD-Käfig entfernen und gut ist, dann passt das super! Und sonst hast du eine Rechner der sich allen Bereichen Highend "schimpfen" darf !


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

für was soll denn der "hdd käfig" sein?
brauch ich den nich für die hdd und sdd ? oder is der irgendwie für vibrationen oder so?xD

und meinst du auch das die inno3d herculez die beste ist?^^( die kann ich aber nur von caseking kaufen) hab mit denen noch keine erfahrungen gehabt..)


----------



## Monsjo (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Du kannst einen Teil entfernen.... Und in die Slots die übrig bleiben packst du SSD und HDD.


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

also würde der platz reichen für die dicke karte xD
was meinste ist sie es wert die vorgeschlagene inno3d?


----------



## Monsjo (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Die Inno3D lässt selbst ne Titan alt aussehen schneller gehts nur, wenn du 2x davon nimmst  wirst du allerdings niemals brauchen!


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Die Inno3D lässt selbst ne Titan alt aussehen schneller gehts nur, wenn du 2x davon nimmst  wirst du allerdings niemals brauchen!


hrhr 
und auch keine geräuschprobleme ? dann is sie sofort gekauft!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2013)

ShadowSuke schrieb:


> hrhr
> und auch keine geräuschprobleme ? dann is sie sofort gekauft!



Die ist leise


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ich aktualisier mal die 1. startseite mein system


----------



## Monsjo (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Poste es doch einfach hier.


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

momentan sieht es so aus :
Mobo: Asus z78 pro
Core: Intel Core I7 4770k
Graka: Geforce Gtx Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1600 8gb
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power 10 550w
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4 black
Cpu Lüfter: Thermalright Silver arrow special edition
Laufwerk: LG GH-24ns
Festplatte: Seagate
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 1 tb
SSD: Samsung 840 series 250 gb
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar essence
TV Karte : Hauppauge WinTV HVR-2200


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Sieht sehr gut aus, da wird man ja neidisch^^
Viel Spaß mit dem Geschoss


----------



## Monsjo (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Also ich will Bilder wenn er fertig ist, Wird bestimm ein Hammerteil  .


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ich bau den 2. pc mit meinem dad zusammen  auf gut glück das alles passt
bestell das erste mal bei caseking ich hoffe die sind auch gut wie mf


----------



## Monsjo (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Bei Problemen meld dich einfach wieder hier .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2013)

Zur xonar essence kannste ja noch n geiles soundsys ála behringer ms40 oder ESI nEar 08 dazunehmen


----------



## ShadowSuke (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

in der zukunft werd ich denk mal n 200 euro kopfhörer oder so holen xD


----------



## Monsjo (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Hier der ist spitze:beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition, 250 Ohm (481.793) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2013)

Jop. Oder der cop (costum one pro)


----------



## ShadowSuke (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

warum findet ihr eigentlich den 880er besser als den 990? 
hab gelesen das der 880 natürlich und ehrlich klingt und der 990er mehr bass 
also sollte der 990er eigentlich besser für spiele und filme sein ? oder kommt man mit nem equilaizer + 880 besser hin?


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> warum findet ihr eigentlich den 880er besser als den 990?
> hab gelesen das der 880 natürlich und ehrlich klingt und der 990er mehr bass
> also sollte der 990er eigentlich besser für spiele und filme sein ? oder kommt man mit nem equilaizer + 880 besser hin?


 
Schick am besten Audioliebhaber ne PN der erklärt dir, warum natürlich besser als: "Yo mach den Bass fetter"! ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Equalizer sind imho nur Pfusch. Das muss ohne Klangregelung gut klingen (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ).

Kopfhörer in dieser Preisklasse sollte man generell probehören. Wenn dir der 990 dann besser gefällt, ist doch in Ordnung. Wir hören eh alle anders .


----------



## ShadowSuke (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ok hab ich jetzt auf ne antwort warten .
übrigends morgen kommt cpu kühler + gehäuse, die kleinen teile steht bei mf erst nächste woche di :/

rosigatton du hast mir doch auch den 880er empfohlen


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> ok hab ich jetzt auf ne antwort warten .
> übrigends morgen kommt cpu kühler + gehäuse, die kleinen teile steht bei mf erst nächste woche di :/
> 
> rosigatton du hast mir doch auch den 880er empfohlen


 
Ist am Ende auch deine Entscheidung. 

Du sollst dir auch den 880 holen. Der 990 ist der "schlechte".


----------



## ShadowSuke (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

von der reihe is angeblich 770 der schlechteste, und der 990er wird am meisten empfohlen laut google 
ich hoffe das ich mit dem 880 wirklich die richtige wahl treffe hab euch ja auch bei den anderen teilen vertraut


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> von der reihe is angeblich 770 der schlechteste, und der 990er wird am meisten empfohlen laut google
> ich hoffe das ich mit dem 880 wirklich die richtige wahl treffe hab euch ja auch bei den anderen teilen vertraut


 
Du musst halt wissen das der 880 halboffen ist. Andere können dann ein bisschen hören was du hörst, du hörst allerdings auch was sie sagen. Deswegen hol ich mir entweder den 770 oder den Custom One Pro.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Der 880 gehört auf jeden Fall zu den besten KH auf dem Markt. Natürlich könnte es sein, das dir der Sound vom 990 oder 770 besser gefällt .


----------



## ShadowSuke (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

naja offen kanns ruhig sein is ja für zu hause
ist der 880 im vergleich zum custom pro besser?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> naja offen kanns ruhig sein is ja für zu hause
> ist der 880 im vergleich zum custom pro besser?


 
würde ich sagen, ja. nimm aber die 250 ohm version des 880


----------



## Audioliebhaber (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der 880 gehört auf jeden Fall zu den besten KH auf dem Markt. Natürlich könnte es sein, das dir der Sound vom 990 oder 770 besser gefällt .


 
Korrigieren: "Zu den besten in der Preisklasse". Für mehr Geld gibt es noch deutlich bessere Hörer.


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Korrigieren: "Zu den besten in der Preisklasse". Für mehr Geld gibt es noch deutlich bessere Hörer.


 
Kann ich denn mal den deiner Meinung nach besten sehen? 

Und meine Frage muss noch von dir beantwortet werden?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Es gibt ab der 150€ Preisklasse keinen "besten" mehr, sondern gefällt oder gefällt nicht (ok, abgesehen von Beats und Konsorten, das ist einfach nur Schrott) - immer für die jeweilige Preisklasse gesehen. In der 1000€ Klasse gefällt mir der Sennheiser HD 800 am besten, anderen vielleicht wieder Grado oder Ultrasone.


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt ab der 150€ Preisklasse keinen "besten" mehr, sondern gefällt oder gefällt nicht (ok, abgesehen von Beats und Konsorten, das ist einfach nur Schrott) - immer für die jeweilige Preisklasse gesehen. In der 1000€ Klasse gefällt mir der Sennheiser HD 800 am besten, anderen vielleicht wieder Grado oder Ultrasone.


 
Dann bestell ich beide und teste!  

Und das HD 800 sieht richtig genial aus!


----------



## ShadowSuke (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

was wäre jetzt zb für nen 990 besser pro oder hifi? sind ja 100 € unterschied ~


----------



## Audioliebhaber (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Der Pro hat ein Wendelkabel, der Edition ein glattes Kabel, pro mehr Anpressdruck, der Edition weniger, außerdem ist die Edition etwas wertiger verarbeitet.


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Die 100€ Unterschied lohnen sich imho nicht, das Sounding ist quasi identisch, der Anpressdruck des Pro ist aber höher.
Dazu kommt dann noch ein Wendelkabel statt ein Glattkabel und die andere Optik...


----------



## ShadowSuke (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

also wäre es dann völlig latte ob man den pro oder den edition nimmt ?xD


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Ja, das ist es.

Ich bin übrigens für den SR-007


----------



## ShadowSuke (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

außer der druck am kopf wäre wirklich viel zu störend ..


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



ShadowSuke schrieb:


> außer der druck am kopf wäre wirklich viel zu störend ..


 
Nicht böse verstehen!

Du baust dir ja einen richtigen Highend-Rechner zusammen. Also Geldsorgen müsstest du ja nicht haben? Kauf erstmal das günstige DT 880 udn im Notfall tauscht du es halt um.


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Der Anpressdruck des 990 Pro ist immer noch human, probier es am besten einfach einmal aus...


----------



## ShadowSuke (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

zum testen 990 pro oder besser beyer custom pro?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Alles unterschiedliche Hörer... wieso bestellst du nicht 2-3 Modelle auf einmal oder gehst zum Hifi Fachhändler?


----------



## ShadowSuke (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

muss leider bis nächste woche warten bis der 880er da ist..


----------



## Audioliebhaber (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

sind 42° C CPU Temp im Idle ok für den i7 4770k?
Unter last ca. 55-65(ultra) bis maximal 70 ?

mobo 41°
der silver arrow läuft meist mit 850-900 rpm im idle, unter last 1000/1100
Mode: manuell
standart hab ich ausgelassen
turbo und silent hab ich auch schon versucht

beim zalman mic in der xonar essence hört man in skype gesprächen ein rasenmäherbrummen..allerdings nur wenn ich jetz zb bioshock auf ultra spiele
beim normalen mic-eingang hört man mich ohne das geräusch jedoch viel leiser.. irgendwelche alternativen für mikros(usb standmikro zb?)


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Ich sag mal ja.  
Bei dem Wetter schon.


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

das brummgeräusch beim mikroverstärker der asus xonar essence ist nervend für meine kollegen...
was kann ich da tun? gibts bessere alternativen jungs?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Juli 2013)

Ist denn das mikrofonkabel gut abgeschirmt oder berührt es ein anderes kabel?


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

berührt nix soweit ich sehe


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

ist denn eine stromquelle oder ähnliches dem kabel sehr nahe, was ein starkes magnetfeld erzeugt?


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

zwischen netzteil und soundkarte liegt ein freier slot
hd audio kabel liegt gut und das stromkabel wurde festgebunden das es nirgendwo an der hardware dranhängt

wie gesagt das brummen tritt nur auf wenn ich spiele spiele die ne ohe belastung haben wie bioschock
im idle und bei kleinen spielen hört mans nicht.
(glaub das is die graka unter last die leicht brummt wie ein rasiermesser


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Falls Du das Brummen nicht in den Griff kriegen solltest : the t.bone SC 440 USB

the t.bone SC 440 USB Podcast Bundle

Gromembran Mikrofone


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Falls Du das Brummen nicht in den Griff kriegen solltest : the t.bone SC 440 USB
> 
> the t.bone SC 440 USB Podcast Bundle
> 
> Gromembran Mikrofone



rauscht das?ist das laut genug?
bin nämlich fast immer zu leise beim onboard mikroeingang
gibts auch noch was billigeres?


----------



## soth (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Schließ das Mic mal an den Onboardsound an, die Eingänge der Asus-Karten machen des öfteren mal Probleme.


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

hab ich ja dann gemacht aber dann bin ich wieder sehr leise...
bzw man muss schon lauter drehn um mich gut zu hören..

aber sonst top pc. idle immernoch 40°C belastungsprobe von über 18 stunden


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Da müsste über Systemsteuerung/Sound/Aufnahme/Eigenschaften..... auch ein Mikrofonverstärker im Onboardsound integriert sein.


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

hab ich auf +30 db ...leise...

wie wärs mit dem hier? Samson Go Mic USB Mikrofon
brauch ja nix überdimensionales, das ding scheint top zu sein für den preis und für meien ansprüche würds reichen...skype


----------



## soth (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Vom Samson Go Mic habe ich auch schon einiges gutes gehört.
Falls du noch eine alte Webcam rumliegen hast, kannst du die ja auch mal für den Voicechat ausprobieren...


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



soth schrieb:


> Falls du noch eine alte Webcam rumliegen hast, kannst du die ja auch mal für den Voicechat ausprobieren...



Er will ja schon noch Leute die mit ihm spielen wollen.


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

also wäre da go mic gut geeignet ?


----------



## soth (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Ja

*@Monsjo
*Der war fies 
Er soll ja auch nur das Mikro verwenden, die Kamera kann man zur Not abkleben, so habe es ich auch gemacht


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

werds bestellen wenn rosi mir absegnet das ich das nehmen kann 

danke euch für eure großartige hilfe 
und ps bin kein fan von webcams xD


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



soth schrieb:


> *@Monsjo
> *Der war fies
> Er soll ja auch nur das Mikro verwenden, die Kamera kann man zur Not abkleben, so habe es ich auch gemacht


 
Ich meinte die Mikroquali, danke das du mich für einen A*sch hältst.


----------



## soth (24. Juli 2013)

Ich habe nur zuviel mit bestimmten Leuten zu tun, bei denen man immer auf Zweideutigkeit achten muss, deshalb lese ich immer alles mögliche hinein.
Aber immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie wichtig eine korrekte Ausdrucksweise ist


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Ich musste gerade ne Runde Portal 2 zocken .

Das Samson Go Mic bekommt von mir natürlich ein Go


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

super hoffe es klappt auch bei win7 64 bit! 
lol schon so früh morgens am zocken und keine arbeit?;P


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Portal 2 ist Denkarbeit  .

Und natürlich funzt das Mikro über Win7 64 : http://gdgts.de/samson-go-mic/


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Portal 2 ist Denkarbeit  .


 
Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

LoL


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Wo bleiben denn die Bilder?  Wäre ja blöd das Ergebnis nicht zu sehen.


----------



## ShadowSuke (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

mach ich morgen ich muss noch das ganze chaos wegräumen
dann kommt auch das mikro

übrigends idle temp liegt imo bei 32-35° spitzenwert 
wird man aber nich viel vom innenleben sehn, hat kein seitenfenster :'D


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: highend Gaming/Multimedia Pc brauche eure hilfe (ca 2000 €)*

Kannst ja das Seitenteil abnehmen, für die Fotos .


----------

